# 06 Console door lock switch into 05



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Excuse the noob type question. I'm not a noob to cars, just GTOs. Just wondering.....has anyone done this? Relatively easy; yes, no? The switch is only $12.45 plus s/h.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes you can do it with a factory switch. I got one installed on my 04.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you install it yourself or have it done? If so, where?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I did it myself. I got the JHP door lock kit, I got the wiring instructions if needed.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I did it myself. I got the JHP door lock kit, I got the wiring instructions if needed.


I have a factory switch. If the factory switch can be wired as per the JHP instructions, I'd be interested in them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Did it come with a pigtail/harness?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually I don't have it yet. I ordered it a couple of days ago. They tell me it's in stock and should ship next week but I don't think it comes with a pigtail.


----------

